# Compound lifts



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

hi everyone i am just getting back into weight lifting again and am gonna get more focused rather than doing a bit of everything. i want to do a routine using compound lifts can any one help me out with a good routine, as to how many sets and reps etc i should be doing for maximum results i am also trying to sort out a good diet. Any help would be really appreciated thanks alot


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

macleod said:


> hi everyone i am just getting back into weight lifting again and am gonna get more focused rather than doing a bit of everything. i want to do a routine using compound lifts can any one help me out with a good routine, as to how many sets and reps etc i should be doing for maximum results i am also trying to sort out a good diet. Any help would be really appreciated thanks alot


All the info you need can be found with the search button,have a good look round.

Start here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html

Come back with any questions you cannot find the answer to


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks again para could you please explain what these moves are if possible, skull crushers, ISOLATION curls Arnold, DB/BB. sorry to be a pain told you i was new lol, thanks for your patience.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

macleod said:


> thanks again para could you please explain what these moves are if possible, skull crushers, ISOLATION curls Arnold, DB/BB. sorry to be a pain told you i was new lol, thanks for your patience.


DB - Dumbbell

BB - Barbell

Dont worry about the others just yet.


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks i knew the db bb bit. got all my bench and weights out tonight so tommo ill get started. thanks alot for all your help mate.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You're welcome mate.

Bit of advice,look to join a gym as soon as is possible.

Working out at home is fine to start with,but your progress will stall with limited weight/eqpt,plus you can't beat the gym atmosphere for motivation.


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah i know mate i used to train at a gym 4 days a weak but it is expensive round here, my mate just moved into a new flat with a private gym its got an olympic bench and squat machine so i will go over there eventually.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

macleod said:


> its got an olympic bench and squat machine


Music to my ears! 

Best of luck


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, for clarity, a compound exercise is an exercise that uses more than one joint.

So, bench is a compound lift but flies are not.

Close grip bench is, but skull crushers arnt.

You can not go wrong starting out with compound lifts, just do the basic ones like dead lifts, squats, bench, pullups, dips, military press, rows, etc.

Just try to get more reps or more weight each week using small progressions.

Before you know it you will be strong like bull (insert Arnold accent)  .


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

so are these the best sort of lifts to get maximum muscle growth.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

macleod said:


> so are these the best sort of lifts to get maximum muscle growth.


Yah, and overall strength.

Beats the hell out of the bench and curl club routines.


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks mate im gonna start a photo diary as well. thanks for all your help:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anytime man, anytime.


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

just finished my first work out i used the heavyist weights i could but still could manage all reps (just about)

3x 10 bench

3x10 dead lift

3x10 rows

sitting down now and im shakin! if i train my shoulders tommo ill use milatary press, is it best to do it standing or sitting, also can i do curls with an ez bar or shall i use the bb. does this sound like a good start?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Macleod...

This is what I am doing at the moment and is HIGHLY recommended.

Read ALL the text and follow it to the LETTER though

Above all else... SQUAT!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Try again!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Why are my links not working!?! 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Why are my links not working!?!
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224


that is a lot of info in that thanks alot mate!:lift:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

macleod said:


> just finished my first work out i used the heavyist weights i could but still could manage all reps (just about)
> 
> 3x 10 bench
> 
> ...


I'd rest tomorrow if I were you mate. If you trained today you want to be training on Thursday/Friday next if your hitting compounds.


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

ok thanks mate! got any ideas to work biceps to the maximum?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

macleod said:


> ok thanks mate! got any ideas to work biceps to the maximum?


You don't need to train biceps if your doing a compound split TBH. Deadlifts & rows work your biceps enough without the need curls for etc.

You could do some e-z bar curls, just 2 sets of 8-12 reps with your back workout if you feel better.


----------



## macleod (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks mate ill give it a go i might put up some photos aswell. so you guys can check my progress. thanks alot for your help buddy


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

If you're unsure what a particular exercise is, use youtube.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

macleod said:


> ok thanks mate! got any ideas to work biceps to the maximum?


Some isolation work is ok but not alot.

Pullups with your palms facing each other hammer biceps, all pulling exercises hit biceps.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Some isolation work is ok but not alot.
> 
> Pullups with your palms facing each other hammer biceps, all pulling exercises hit biceps.


As above, Palms facing lat pull downs if you can't do chins, palms facing rows etc etc


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Workout 1;Deadlift / Bent over rows / Pull downs. All 5x5 to failure

Workout 2;Squat / Bench / Standing over head press. All 5x5 to failure

Have a day or two break between workouts

Eat well, sleep well and be merry and i'm sure you will grow quick.

I wouldn't bother with isolation exercises yet, i've been doing that routine for a while now and i'm only just thinking about adding one exercise to help my chest get more shape as its just growing out atm.


----------

